# nashville bottle



## rgaskins (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a Nashville Mfg.&Ice bottle???


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2011)

> Looking for a Nashville Mfg.&Ice bottle???


 
 Hey Ronnie,

 That's it? No preamble, no why for, no romancing the bottle...

 Do you imagine it was a product of this firm?





From.


----------



## rgaskins (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking for a Nashville, Georgia bottle, rare.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2011)

I like a fella that don't axe for much.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 4, 2011)

Nashville Ga?  Wow like a parallel universe. They could of had their own Elvis, maybe named Clelvis??


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 4, 2011)

LoL


----------



## rgaskins (Apr 6, 2011)

There are actually 5 known bottles out of this little town,I have 4,The nashville ice & mfg is a slug plate.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronnie will you please post photos of the four bottles that you have in your collection?


----------



## sandchip (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah!  We'd love to see 'em.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 8, 2011)

Ronnie ask me to post photos of these four different Nashville, GA bottles in his collection.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 8, 2011)

.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 8, 2011)

.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 8, 2011)

.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 8, 2011)

Do anyone have a Nashville Mfg. & Ice bottle that they would be willing to post photos of?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Ronnie & J B,

 Way to go. Looks like two Lime-Colas, and two that need further explanation.

 Nashville, GA has a beautiful Courthouse, is about all I know.






 Forty Six hundred some souls as of 2000. Not much information on the old wiki-ometer. Here's your chance. Ronnie and J B, to write some Nashville history in glass. Please do tell us all about em. There's gotta be some more Nashville glass of note, from the real old days. The Courthouse sure looks ante-bellum to me.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 10, 2011)

Ronnie asked me to post this photo of the â€œNASHVILLE MFâ€™G & ICE NASHVILLE GAâ€ from Ken Neaseâ€™s Georgia Soda Book.


----------



## stumpknocker (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are photos of â€œLIME-COLA NASHVILLE GAâ€ from Ken Neaseâ€™s Georgia Soda Book.


----------



## rgaskins (Jan 26, 2012)

Still looking for a Nashville,Ga. Ice and Mfg. bottle....


----------



## rgaskins (Dec 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  rgaskins
> 
> Looking for a Nashville Mfg.&Ice bottle???  nashville,Georgia


----------

